# So as per my light question. This is why.



## 840/2always (Mar 13, 2021)

Lights are a tricky one but when you found one that works for your needs why change it right?. 
Oh here my pretty let me savagely melt you with the wrong light. ( okay not that bad).
So I quickly took the advice and ordered a timber.
Note this light I’m putting up in the photo is the light I’m replacing with the timber, you can see the burn marks on the glass. Used 12-12 only flower as well.
Light was changed two days ago and she is thanking me!
Thanks again for your help guys enjoy the photos.


----------

